
The Lazy and Smarter Web - terpua
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/08/the-lazy-and-sm.html
======
demandred
problem is, this only works for guys like Fred. How many hackers on here have
thousands reading your blog, twitter, etc.?

~~~
d0mine
Popular blogs have a good page rank, therefore googling will bring better
results next time an answered question is asked.

Isn't "Ask HN: .." is the same thing?

~~~
d0mine
s/is //

